# Curling Iron repair Torsion spring DIY



## Janderso (Mar 5, 2022)

My wonderful daughter in law asked me if I could repair her curling iron.
I said, why don’t you go down to Walmart and buy one, how much could they be?
She said this is a very expensive one >$250!
Wow, ok, let’s take a look.
The torsion spring broke.
I thought why not.
After two failed attempts, the third was a charm.
I had to reduce the size of the od. The spring back steered me to 1/8” drill rod.
I welded a catch like the one shown with the 5-40 screw set up.
It worked!. If I was a real class act, I’d nickel plate it. Maybe next time.
My first shop made spring.


----------



## brino (Mar 5, 2022)

Great job Jeff!
Thanks for sharing it.
Brian


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 5, 2022)

So I'm not the only one who has to repair curling irons! Once you get the rep for being able to fix anything, they expect you to fix everything.


----------



## MikeInOr (Mar 5, 2022)

When my 17yo daughters curling iron stopped wotking I told her to "just stick your fingers into the outlet"... she didn't appreciate that.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 5, 2022)

What I remember of a curling iron is what happens when you put your foot one one when getting out of bed, giving them the name "toe-warmers" when we refer to them.
BUT..
$250 bucks? That surely puts them into the A-List premium rip!
Lowest cost ones on eBay are about six bucks - so forget them.

There is a battery driven brand at $24.99, which seems average.
Hair Curler LCD Cordless Auto-Rotating Waver Curling Iron Ceramic Wireless USA

The Titanium Pro gets further up the pile

I am shocked that you are quite right. Listing them from price highest to lowest brings it on..
Wow --> HERE


----------



## Janderso (Mar 5, 2022)

T3micro.com.

I was corrected, this brand runs up to $335.
Of course I told her she is worth every penny.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 5, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> So I'm not the only one who has to repair curling irons! Once you get the rep for being able to fix anything, they expect you to fix everything.


Craig,
I’ve sort of had that rep for some time now.
I can say, some of the repairs will broaden your experience base.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 6, 2022)

Janderso said:


> T3micro.com.
> 
> I was corrected, this brand runs up to $335.
> Of course I told her she is worth every penny.


Good man! Of course she is!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 6, 2022)

Those kinds of repairs are the ones that I dislike the most, but are the most rewarding if you can pull it off. Good job!


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 6, 2022)

You do something like this, it stops all discussion about ten to twenty thousand dollars of shop equipment.


----------



## brino (Mar 6, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> You do something like this, it stops all discussion about ten to twenty thousand dollars of shop equipment.



Almost perfect.......

You do something like this *about ten thousand times*, it stops all discussion about ten to twenty thousand dollars of shop equipment.


.....but never have time for your own projects.....

Brian


----------



## Larry$ (Mar 6, 2022)

My kids are both tight wads. The result is I end up fixing things that don't deserve it. But a challenge is some times rewarding.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 6, 2022)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Those kinds of repairs are the ones that I dislike the most, but are the most rewarding if you can pull it off. Good job!


Boy that is the truth.I really didn’t think I could fix it.
This was a completely unknown device. 
I must admit though, it seems well made.
I don’t know why the spring failed. I can only assume mine will last for quite a while??
Music wire/spring steel may have different grades?
I bought it from McMaster.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 6, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> You do something like this, it stops all discussion about ten to twenty thousand dollars of shop equipment.


Twenty thousand?
In my case it’s over $75,000.
I have the best wife in the world! Right honey?


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 6, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Twenty thousand?
> In my case it’s over $75,000.


The prosecution rests.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 7, 2022)

Larry$ said:


> My kids are both tight wads. The result is I end up fixing things that don't deserve it. But a challenge is some times rewarding.


We have two boys. One is an electrician and the other is a teacher.
The electrician and his wife spend like there is no tomorrow.
The teacher and his wife are squeaky tight.
That’s why we fix curling irons


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 7, 2022)

It's not enough to just fix it.  Tool Time Tim knows what you really need.  Shunt a few resistors and bypass the thermostat for MORE POWER!


----------

